# Thinking about it



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Looking for some opinions....

Now that my 2 year winter projects have dried up I am looking to do something new for next winter, This caught my eye and I have some old saw blades laying around and was wondering if any members have had success doing this?

It seems to be straight forward and one can get creative doing it with the right tools. I also would like to leave something behind for my grandchildren to have once I kick the bucket that was made by me.

Any technical info or not worth the effort opinions are welcomed........










A little joke my grandpa pulled on me when I told him that my wife was pregnant with our 1st and I was stationed at FT Ord:

Grandpa, we are expecting our first child....

Grandpa replied quickly that I should name it Ben...

I replied back that we do not know the sex yet....

After a moment of silence......Grandpa said to name it Benhur 

Sure miss the wise ass old man humor.


----------

